

Show HN: Peer advisory circles for startups - sotu25

We’re forming small groups of startups (5-10 per group) to get together and discuss problems, progress, and knowledge amongst each other. The monthly conference calls (about an hour long) will allow the startups to monitor each other's traction and hold one another accountable for meeting individual goals/milestones. We want the sessions to be results-oriented and constructive. We will handle the annoying bits like matching startups and scheduling sessions. All you have to do is join a circle and stay committed for about an hour each month. We believe in the power of peer collaboration, so please sign up so we can help each other build great businesses!<p>https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFZnemFxMXdtQ2o0a1VuRlJ2LWdMcGc6MQ#gid=0
======
ammmir
cool. have you looked at <http://nreduce.com/> ? i'm participating in their
first batch and each team is supposed to do a weekly check-in video of what
they're working on. it has helped keep me accountable for my project, and
provides that no-excuses-allowed pulse to drive weekly iteration.

i'm not sure about a long conference call. i think a community site or even a
single mailing list would be rad... something that's missing with nreduce
currently.

good luck.

~~~
hansy
I think the goal is to emulate Mastermind-style sessions, but online. CEO's of
large corporate companies have participated in these types of round-table
discussions for years and (to the best of my knowledge) have genuinely
benefited from these sort of sessions.

I would be interested to know what you mean by a "community site" or a "single
mailing list" in terms of how it would foster peer collaboration better.

